# Sold: Cataraft



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Brand new custom build, complete and ready to row today. SOLD


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

You could fit quite the heifer up front.


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Or 2 normal sized people


----------



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

how wide is the frame?


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Frame rails are about 61oc at oarlocks.


----------



## Scott Nelson (Apr 16, 2015)

Not exactly a selling point to your wife


----------

